# a recipe for "cowboy candy" - please review!



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I cant remember where I saw this recipe, it's possible it was here, but I think it was a link of a link I started with here. My apologies for not giving credit to the author, I missed that part when I cut and pasted this into an email for me to go back to later on.

the question I have, for people who are more familiar with this kind of stuff... does this list of ingredients look right? will 6 cups of sugar dissolve into only 2 cups of Cider Vinegar?


3 pounds Firm, Fresh Jalapeno Peppers, Washed
2 cups Cider Vinegar
6 cups White Granulated Sugar
one half teaspoon Turmeric
one half teaspoon Celery Seed
3 teaspoons Granulated Garlic
1 teaspoon Ground Cayenne Pepper
makes 2 pints

*Preparation Instructions*
Wearing gloves, remove the stems from all of the jalapeno peppers. The easiest way to do this is to slice a small disc off of the stem-end along with the stem. Discard the stems.

Slice the peppers into uniform 1/ 4 inch rounds. Set aside.

In a large pot , bring cider vinegar, white sugar, turmeric, celery seed, granulated garlic and cayenne pepper to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add the pepper slices and simmer for exactly 4 minutes. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the peppers, loading into clean, sterile canning jars to within 1/ 4 inch of the upper rim of the jar. Turn heat up under the pot with the syrup and bring to a full rolling boil. Boil hard for 6 minutes.

Use a ladle to pour the boiling syrup into the jars over the jalapeno slices. Insert a cooking chopstick to the bottom of the jar two or three times to release any trapped pockets of air.

Adjust the level of the syrup if necessary. Wipe the rims of the jars with a clean paper towel dampened with white vinegar and fix on new, two-piece lids to finger-tip tightness.

*IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO CAN THESE TO THE POINT OF SHELF STABLE, YOU CAN SIMPLY PUT THE JARS I N YOUR REFRIGERATOR AND STORE THEM THERE.*

*Note:* If you have left over syrup, and it is likely that you will, you may can it in half -pint or pint jars, too. I t 's wonderful brushed on meat on the grill or added to potato salad or, or, in short , don't toss it out !

TO CAN, place jars in a canner and cover with water by 2-inches. Bring the water to a full rolling boil. When it reaches a full rolling boil, SET THE TIMER FOR 10 MINUTES FOR HALFPINTS OR 15 MINUTES FOR PINTS. When timer goes off, use canning tongs to transfer the jars to a cooling rack. Leave them to cool, undisturbed, for 24 hours. When fully cooled, wipe them with a clean, damp washcloth, then label.

Allow to mellow for at least two weeks, but preferably a month before eating. We never can resist that long.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow.. I want to give this a try. Are you going to make a batch soon? It does sound like a lot of sugar, but I think it'd just mix with the vinegar and make a thick syrup no? Printing this off now to file away! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Dakine, a simple syrup is made half liquid/half sugar, so I think the ratio of sugar to vinegar looks like it would make a thick syrup.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've made this a few times, I use the same recipe to make a sweet mixed vege pickle. Yep the sugar dissolves no problem. They are delicious, I like a few (I don't have much of a sweet tooth) but DH LOVES them and will eat a whole jar no problem.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks LW and WR for the confirmation, cant wait to try this out. 

d_saum, yep, I'm going to make this soon!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I ended up with 3 pints (in half pint jars) of peppers, and 2 full extra pints of left over syrup.

I'm wondering... has anyone tried using the syrup on beef jerky? I could use my vacuum sealer to marinade the meat and then dehydrate it.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Wow.. I want to give this a try. Are you going to make a batch soon? It does sound like a lot of sugar, but I think it'd just mix with the vinegar and make a thick syrup no? Printing this off now to file away! Thanks for sharing!


You bet!!! You gotta give this a shot, I'm going to have a tough time letting these jars mellow for a month :droolie:


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Dakine said:


> I ended up with 3 pints (in half pint jars) of peppers, and 2 full extra pints of left over syrup.
> 
> I'm wondering... has anyone tried using the syrup on beef jerky? I could use my vacuum sealer to marinade the meat and then dehydrate it.


Haven't used it on jerky, love to find out how it goes. The left over syrup usually gets thrown onto some fresh salad veges and devoured by my DH.


----------

